# Optimisation of a washing 3



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2015)

PHYSICAL AND DYNAMIC MODEL
1[0[ PHYSICAL MODEL
Modeling and experimental validation of the washing machine suspension system
dynamics considered in this research are discussed The actual
suspension system that supports the tubdrummotor assembly of total mass M59[7 kg
consists of four dry friction shock!absorbers containing linear helical springs of sti}ness
k3099 N:m and one dry friction damper on the right hand side of the tub "see
The nominal dry friction force coe.cients of the shock absorbers and of the side dry
friction damper at ambient temperature are cd44 and cds099 N\ respectively[ Each
shock absorber bolted on top of a piece of plastic material was found to be subject to an
equal amount of angular sti}ness of kUxkUy81 N m:rad in Ux and Uy angular
directions[ A plastic circular bellows between the front end of the tub and the door holds
the water in the tub[ The elastic characteristic of the bellows was determined by using a
specially designed test apparatus[ An eight order non!linear polynomial equation _tted to
the experimental data was used in the simulation program[ The cabinet standing on four
plastic feet encloses the suspension system and the other electrical and mechanical
elements[


----------

